# Best Brand of Taurine?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anyone know a good brand of taurine capsules?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.iherb.com/Solgar-Taurine-500-mg-250-Veggie-Caps/12182?at=0

http://www.iherb.com/Thorne-Research-Taurine-90-Veggie-Caps/18524?at=0


----------

